# Derek Jeter



## Lefty (Jul 9, 2011)

Whether or not you like him, or you love or hate the Yankees, Derek Jeter has just cemented himself into the "greatest of all time" category.
Is anyone surprised that Jeter reached the 3000 hit mark with a home run, at Yankee Stadium? Did I mention it was in front of another sell-out crowd...? Of course it was - it's Derek Jeter.
Love him or hate him, we're watching one of the league's best all around players. Thanks for reminding us how lucky we as baseball fans are to watch the likes of you, Mr. Jeter!


----------



## Ichi (Jul 9, 2011)

He became the 28th member of baseball's 3000-hit club, the first yankee to do it !:happy1:
Love the yankees :thumbsup2:


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 9, 2011)

You didn't say greatest did you? Examine that 3000 list. 

I will put him in the all "elite" team tho. And yes, the yankees can kiss my a$$.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 9, 2011)

Not THE greatest, but on the list of greatest. You can't argue with anything he's done on the field. By the way, I'm not a Yankee fan either!


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 9, 2011)

Then i think we agree on all counts.


----------



## dough (Jul 9, 2011)

yea i dislike he is an all star as this season he has been sub-par but oh well 3000 hits aint easy.
now that they are past it i hope eduardo nunez gets more playing time who will play 3rd til alex is back. btw i dislike the yankees... rather be a pirates fan then a yankees fan.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not sure why, but I just got an urge to shout out Chipper Jones. Another awesome player, if you ask me. He has done a lot, pretty quietly over in Atlanta.


----------

